# Norwegian Allroad



## hiawata (Aug 24, 2008)

I joined this forum earlier this year to show my turboed Golf syncro, and I just visited this section. And I found a couple of nice alroads here aswell. I thought mayby you would like to see mine:
2001 Allroad 2,7T

































It didn`t come with a Navi so I innstalled the RNS-E.


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: Norwegian Allroad (hiawata)*

Welcome, it's really nice to see a posting from europe and for me from someone from the land of my namesake. My ar is an '01 also. Been thinking about the RNS-E mod lately, it'd be really nice for my wife. A few mods,but nothing real serious yet. Besides I made the mistake and bought one with a tip. So getting real serious with power will be limited unless I can find someone to bullit proof the tip.


----------



## ErockBar1 (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: Norwegian Allroad (eurocars)*

Welcome to the ar forum. Nice photo spot


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: Norwegian Allroad (ErockBar1)*

welcome! we love when our european bretheren come over here to visit.








very nice allroad, my friend! i have the one in the pic whorin' thread you've probably seen. i love the de-badged rear-end as well, good call!








please do feel free to join our community here and post more often, we'd very much appreciate your input on a lot of topics, friend.


----------



## Jim's16VScirocco (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: Norwegian Allroad (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

SWEET ! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hiawata (Aug 24, 2008)

Thank you guys!


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: (hiawata)*

WOW!!! all I can say is WOW
All - do yourselves a favor and read hiawata's syncro build.
Best part is, it is one mans hands.
Much more impressive to me, than paying someone else.
VERY VERY nice hiawata.
The read took me about an hour.


----------



## hiawata (Aug 24, 2008)

I`m back with a MT Allroad this time










After a couple of years in this:


----------



## allroad (Jun 27, 2010)

Gotta love ARs in black. Diesel?

Personally not feeling the mix of silver AR jewelry with gold wheels. They do fill the wells real nice.


----------



## treeski (Sep 5, 2010)

what % tint is that up top??


----------



## hiawata (Aug 24, 2008)

allroad said:


> Gotta love ARs in black. Diesel?
> 
> Personally not feeling the mix of silver AR jewelry with gold wheels. They do fill the wells real nice.


No, its a 2,7tt. And I think the wheel color will match better when the fenders and the bumper will be painted black.



treeski said:


> what % tint is that up top??



Sorry don`t know. But I think they are original dual layer sound proof glass.


----------



## -mlfhntr- (Jul 18, 2007)

Black is the bast looking color on these. That is why I got mine in Black. With the Black and Grey inside.


----------

